# Cory,s tug cragsider



## Robert (Jun 18, 2005)

TUG cragsider on the river tyne


----------



## fred53 (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Rob
just joined phone you later


----------



## Jeff Egan (Jul 25, 2005)

When the Cragsider arrived on the Tyne she was by far the most powerful harbour tug on the river, she was a must for any big ship without engines, but the tugs kept a strict rota system which meant at times a much less powerful tug would be sent to a large ship while the Cragsider was sent to a very small ship. 
Regards Jeff


----------

